#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Exostose Fussrücken, OP ja oder nein? >

## MaSiLou

Hallo,
hatte ja weiter unten schon geschrieben wegen Schmerzen am Fussrücken.
Die Schmerzen kommen von einem Knaochenstück, welches entzündet ist, genauso wie der Schleimbeutel drumherum.
Der Arzt sagte, das es von alleine nicht weg geht, ich kann nur durch weite Schuhe eine Verbesserung erreichen. Das Problem ist, ich trage nie enge, unbequeme Schuhe, deswegen weiss ich nicht, wie das besser werden soll. Die Probleme hab ich ja bereits seit ein paar Wochen und es bessert sich nichts. Ich soll jetzt 4 Wochen warten und dann in die Praxisklinik zum Fußspezialisten. OP wurde heissen, wahrscheinlich Vollnarkose  :Cry: und dann Knochen abmeißeln...
Ich wäre mindestens 3 Wochen krank geschrieben...
Hat ja jemand Erfahrung mit und oder was würdet ihr machen :Huh?: ?? 
LG Manu

----------


## verena1957

hallo Manu, 
ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Dein Beitrag ist schon 1 Jahr alt und was hast du bis jetzt dagegen unternommen? Hast du dich operieren lassen? Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen weil ich auch nicht weiß was ich machen soll. Ich hoffe es geht dir besser!! 
Gruß

----------


## Muggel

Hallo Verena,
ich habe ca. 30 Exostosen im Körper. Auch an den Füßen. Habe mir eine auf dem Fuß entfernen lassen. War ca. 3 Wochen außer Gefecht. Nun hat sich genau neben meiner OP-Narbe eine neue Exostose gebildet. Ist das bei dir angeboren? Mir wurde gesagt, dass es sich bei den multiplen Exostosen um einen Gendefekt handelt. Habe gerade einen Antrag bei meiner Krankenkasse wegen Kostenübernahme gestellt.
Gruß Martina

----------


## Huflattich

Hallo 
hab gleiches Problem und stehe vor der Entscheidung Operation ja oder nein. Wie hast du dich entschieden ? Hast du dich operieren lassen und vor allem wie geht es dir jetzt.
Huflattich

----------

